# Exhaust fan motor control



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyone ever install one of these to control exhaust fans ?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mpcxl said:


> Anyone ever install one of these to control exhaust fans ?


I have dealt one last year and it is not too bad to hook up and it was different company name than what it was posted in the photo but the connection it look simauir.,

However how you plan use this as strictly fan usage or have a air make up unit along with this ? due the connection will varies a little depending on the input signal will be.

The motor connection should be very easy and it come with CT ( current transformer ) but make sure you set it up on the control panel when you do the set up it may will ask you the motor size or max current rating on the output and you may want to put in the min input too ( in case if fan belt break or damper is closed )


----------



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

There will be an intake damper /motor and limit switch on both EF and SF

Correct me if I’m wrong but this how I think the controller operates

-User turns on EF and SF at controller
-controller sends motor power (115v) to damper motors until limit switch closes
- controller receives closed limit switch and activates 480 contractor coil for EF motor

A couple questions:

-Where are the contacts for the damper motors and are they good for 120v ?
- are limit switches typically rated for 120v ?
- do limit switches have to work together in series for EF and SF ?
- do I have to program controller or does it automatically calibrate input/output voltages ?

Also, there are two red wires coming off ef motor labeled “ tstat” . Is this some sort of thermal protection for the motor

Any help , thoughts are appreciated


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Note I will type reply in blue format



mpcxl said:


> There will be an intake damper /motor and limit switch on both EF and SF
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong but this how I think the controller operates
> 
> ...


Just make a note that the dampers are hooked up at the actuator connection so look at the wiring diagram to see which mode it set up and type of damper you are using that you will have to double check to make sure you are on connect connection on this unit.

if other question just ask one of us we will try to reply much as we can.

also when you program the exhaust fan you will have to know the HP and amps from the nameplate to put in the control display and I will try to come up a simple wiring dagram for this one.


----------



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

I think I land damper motor and limit switch on A A1 A2

And the internal tstat wires coming off the three phase fan motor on O O2


----------



## mpcxl (Dec 9, 2015)

Here is the rating sticker on the actual 3 phase fan motor


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mpcxl said:


> Here is the rating sticker on the actual 3 phase fan motor


Sorry for short delay but here the info .,,

For 460 volt circuit you hook up the motor as you posted on the photo that is correct way to do it but make sure you are aware of rotation when you do the hook up it too easy to run it backward if you are not aware of it. 

the other question about the damper motor ., yes that is correct you hook up to A0 and A2 plus A1 to sense the correct postion of damper before the exhaust fan motor spin up. 

Any chance you have fire alarm system in your location where you installing the fan ? If so please hook that up ( you may have to get a hold of fire alarm tech guy to bring the conductors out for your fan controller ) 

As far for the therocoupleing sensor from motor.,, O O2., but please check to see if that is NO or NC format ( most useally come in NC format ) so ring it out to make sure. ( Note I did not use the thermocoupling last time due for a good reason due I set low current cutout. ) 

Hope the info help you on this.
Oh yuh the programming is pretty easy on this one.


----------

